# S.p.a.d.e.



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 21, 2011)

Last week, while shooting my bow, I came up with more dynamic variation of the old online tournament.  It mixes things up a little bit to help better prepare us as hunters, or 3D shooters, for situations we may encounter in the field.

I mainly intended this to be a practice drill, but I kept it in a format that will still allow us to have fun with it online.  I call it the Stickbow Positions And Distances Evaluation, or SPADE.

First thing I did was draw up a new target.  I wanted it to be printer friendly, so the only black solid is the center X ring.

The test is as follows:

Test consists of 10 shots

3 distances (10 yards, 15 yards, 20 yards)

3 positions (standing, kneeling, sitting)

Kneeling may be shot from 1 knee or both. Sitting may be shot from bucket, stool, etc.

No two consecutive shots are to be made from the same distance

The 10th shot will be at 25 yards from shooters preferred position

Any arrow touching a line will be awarded the higher score

Any arrow outside of outermost circle (7 ring) will score "0"

Any arrow touching the black center circle will count as an X and be used to break ties during competition

Highest possible score is 100 with 10 X's

Grading
A = 90 or above
B = 80 - 89
C = 70 - 79

I have some ideas for the grading system if we ever decide to have an online tournament using this format.


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks Great
I going to try it out some time this week.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 21, 2011)

I might do it but I might not show the results!!!!  I  do think it will show up the deficits  in my shooting.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 21, 2011)

pine nut said:


> I might do it but I might not show the results!!!!  I  do think it will show up the deficits  in my shooting.



That's kinda why I came up with this.  I knew it would make me practice those positions more.  Like kneeling, which I rarely practice, but run into alot while hog hunting.  Or sitting like some of you guys who hunt from blinds for deer/turkey.

I want to get more comfortable with these positions because when I shoot from them now, they feel very awkward.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 21, 2011)

Make sure when you go to print, set the page scaling to "None".  If you don't, it'll print smaller than I intended.


----------



## SOS (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm game....someone has to come in last!  I'm still concentrating on shooting left handed inside 10 yards.   Look out Ossabaw piggies...especially the dumb, deaf and blind ones with a really bad sense of smell....Yummy!

I did scare a squirrel at 25 yards last week....maybe got within 3 yards of him...  Yeah, that 25 yard shot of our choice will be a piece of cake....I choose Blindfolded....LOL


----------



## T.P. (Feb 21, 2011)

Can I print it on 24 x 36 paper...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 21, 2011)

sounds cool chris!

 will the person with the highest score be "the ace of s.p.a.d.e.'s"


----------



## SOS (Feb 21, 2011)

Chris...not to hijack your good game, but you may want to try the deer vitals target we used 2 years ago....or modify it some.  Harder to score, but very realistic.

Steve


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 21, 2011)

Good stuff Chris. Tough, and will be good practice for me.
I like the target.
Please count me in, thanks.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like fun Chris and I like fun so I am in. I will likely be riding the short bus home though.


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like a good way to practice for real life situations.  I am in also.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 22, 2011)

Here's what I would like folks to do with this.  Take and shoot this drill several times.  At least 3, five would be better.  Spread it out over a few days if you like.  Then I want you to average your scores to get an idea of where your skill level is presently.

I want people to use this as a tool to improve their shooting.  Each day when you go to practice, shoot a few warm-up arrows, then shoot the drill.  Take note of the particular area that is giving you the most trouble, whether it be a certain position or distance, and devote the remaining part of your practice session to that one problem area.

After a week or two of this, shoot the drill several more times to get an average, and I think we will all see a great deal of improvement in our accuracy.

If, after that, y'all want to have an online tourney, we'll set it up.

Guys, do not let low scores on this drill discourage you.  I shot it today and let me tell you, it's tough!  But the only way to continue to improve at anything is to keep raising the bar.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2011)

great advice chris!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2011)

chris,
 i really like your system for practice.! when i shoot the target i'm going to stop and mark each shot. all standing shots will have an "A" prefix with the yardage, sitting shots will have a "B" prefix with yardage, and kneeling shots will have a"C" prefix with yardage.


here is a sample target of how i'm going to mark it.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 22, 2011)

After shooting this target today, I'm starting to think I should make the entire 10 ring black.  It gets mighty small back at 20-25 yards.

I'll just do away with the X count.  A shootoff would break a tie.


----------



## Rare Breed (Feb 22, 2011)

I shot it today and shot a 70. That X ring is small at 25! In fact it's small at 10. I liked that it made me shoot at those positions that I normal don't practice, but didn't like the fact that I had to do paper work to keep up with where I shot and what position. But it was great practice.


----------



## RogerB (Feb 22, 2011)

Only got 23 yds in my back yard to shoot (only safe direction). Guess I will have to take a deduction for my 10th being from 23.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 22, 2011)

RogerB said:


> Only got 23 yds in my back yard to shoot (only safe direction). Guess I will have to take a deduction for my 10th being from 23.



That's close enough Roger.


----------



## SOS (Feb 22, 2011)

If I tried to shoot right now at 25 yards....I'd have to include a picture of the neighbor's unfortunate cat...LOL....or maybe his garage window.


----------



## RogerB (Feb 23, 2011)

SOS said:


> If I tried to shoot right now at 25 yards....I'd have to include a picture of the neighbor's unfortunate cat...LOL....or maybe his garage window.



Cats OK, can't say the same for the window.


----------



## Rare Breed (Feb 23, 2011)

RogerB said:


> Cats OK, can't say the same for the window.



I hear they taste like chicken.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 23, 2011)

My first attempt. The flyer was my 25 yard shot.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 23, 2011)

Wooohooo... I never was good at math. It was a 73, not 63.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Wooohooo... I never was good at math. It was a 73, not 63.



Ya ain't got no taste in avatars either.

Dang fine shootin' TP!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 23, 2011)

They pulled my avatar of a spinner bait. No justice. mIKe


----------



## KenSel (Mar 2, 2011)

Very cool!  Just printed one off and went out and shot it;  62, I should've warmed up first.  Very good shooting tool!  I noticed most of my shots were a little high right especially sitting and kneeling.  This will become my standard practice from now on.  Great job Chris!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 2, 2011)

I printed one off and tomorrow when I wake up I'm gonna try it. I bet this is tough!!!!!


----------



## TGUN (Mar 4, 2011)

Chris, you made a mistake. Most of us do not have a 24"x24" printer. Are we supposed to print this on a 8.5x11 and hit it??


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> I printed one off and tomorrow when I wake up I'm gonna try it. I bet this is tough!!!!!



Are you still asleep?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 4, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> I printed one off and tomorrow when I wake up I'm gonna try it. I bet this is tough!!!!!





T.P. said:


> Are you still asleep?


----------



## eman1885 (Mar 4, 2011)

I've tried this mess three times and the highest ive scored is 64. granted i had not shot in about a month, it was still embarassing. it took me two runs to even score a point while sitting and i am more or less wothless past 15yrds. my last run which was my best score i had 56 points before i shot at 20yds. yeah thats right i only hit it once in for shots from 20 or farther


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 4, 2011)

A passing score on this is good shooting.  Just keep familiarizing yourself with the different positions and you WILL improve.  My backyard is extrememly wet right now, and I've actually been practicing shooting from a squatted position some.  Kinda like Robert did on the pig the other day.  It was awkward at first, but now it's starting to feel more natural.

Just so y'all know, the first 3 times I shot this for score, I shot a 74, 75, and 76.  It's tough, but I meant for it to be.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 4, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> I printed one off and tomorrow when I wake up I'm gonna try it. I bet this is tough!!!!!





T.P. said:


> Are you still asleep?





Ta-ton-ka chips said:


>



Ease up guys...you can't rush beauty sleep.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 9, 2011)

Since my printer died a while back, I rode over to Jimmie's today and printed out a couple of targets. Then the rain set in so maybe tomorrow. Gonna be ugly at best, but it is what it is.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm getting better at shooting from kneeling, but the sitting is still kickin my butt.  Especially at 20 yds.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 9, 2011)

I already know I'm far better sitting than kneeling,but then again it's all relative.


----------



## eman1885 (Mar 10, 2011)

sitting had been my downfall, but i did some practicing over last weekend and on monday i shot an 89. i'm sure it was just a fluke and i haven't been able to get back out and shoot since later monday night my wife had out first child, and it was raining when we got home yesterday. i did get to fling a few today, but it was short lived, and didn't get around to shooting the target


----------



## SOS (Mar 10, 2011)

Eman...to heck with shooting scores....how's your bride and new young'un doing?  That's the important stuff...congrats.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations Eric. mIKE


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 11, 2011)

With 56" bow...78 with 0 in center.
With 62" bow...82 with 1 in center.

Kinda stinkith.

Was sitting in the house thinking, you can do better than that. Grabbed another target and when back outside. I should have stayed in the house. Cruising along pretty good until I flung a couple outside that seven ring...then it got ugly.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 12, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> I'm getting better at shooting from kneeling, but the sitting is still kickin my butt.  Especially at 20 yds.



 always seem to shoot low when in a sitting position. How about you?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 14, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> always seem to shoot low when in a sitting position. How about you?



Bam, honestly I seem to be all over the place when sitting, but I just fixed that problem.

I've said it time and again, and I know Lance is the same way but, I just shoot a recurve better.  Much better.

The best score I have been able to shoot with my longbow on this, in maybe a half dozen attempts, has been a 76.  Actually started beating myself up about it.

Earlier this morning I drug my trusty old Predator out.  I haven't shot it in a couple months.  I took exactly one, ONE practice shot with it, and proceeded to shoot an 86.

After I shot for score, I kept on shooting til I got tired and then quit.  I just went back outside, took one warm up shot, and then shot a 93.  4-10's, 5-9's and an 8.

I feel much better now.


----------



## Warped Arrow (Apr 3, 2011)

Just shot this and scored it....Boy is this an eye opener!!!!

My best shots were at 20 yards, but then again thats what I practice at. my worst were at 10 yards, standing and kneeling, and at 25 yards, kneeling. I should have known better than to try that, LOL!!!

Total score was a mere 40, but I now know I need to work on sitting, kneeling, and close range shots.

Del


----------

